# Fatties



## pacanis (Apr 9, 2011)

Some pics of me building an Italian Fatty.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 9, 2011)

Gotta make me one of those.  What's in the fatty?  It looks like BBQ sauce, ham and Parm.


----------



## BigAL (Apr 9, 2011)

Great post, Pacanis!  That looks killer!  Wouldn't know if it was good unless I got to try some....(clears throat).   Want my addy?


----------



## pacanis (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks, guys.

lol, get in line behind my BIL, Al. He keeps telling me to make more and he can sell them at work 

This one contains; Pizza sauce/Prego or something, oregano, mozzarella, garlic, capicola, goat cheese (using it up) and pepperoni. Made on a 1 lb tube of hot Italian sausage.

I had a nice description typed up and lost it  
One think I mentioned was if you keep your ingredients small, as in not sandwich slice size, but small pieces of meat or cheese, it will roll easier without them creeping forward as much on you.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 9, 2011)

Those are just *BEAUTIFUL,* Pac!!  In the 4th picture they are wrapped in plastic wrap to chill? Do you add the bacon after they have chilled? How do you cook them?
Can't wait to try this!!  *Very *impressive!!


----------



## CraigC (Apr 9, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> Those are just *BEAUTIFUL,* Pac!! In the 4th picture they are wrapped in plastic wrap to chill? Do you add the bacon after they have chilled? How do you cook them?
> Can't wait to try this!! *Very *impressive!!


 
Thems fatties be smoked! Notice the smoke ring.

Craig


----------



## pacanis (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks, Kayelle!

After they are rolled (loosely), I set them on some plastic wrap, roll them up in the wrap, grab the ends of the wrap and spin them across the counter to tighten them up and seal the ends. Then yes, I set them in the fridge to set up for a few hours. If I am wrapping in bacon I do that at the same time, so all I have to do is unwrap them and set them on the smoker. Cooked until 160F is reached. I'm sure you could do them in an oven on a rack, or indirect on a grill, but I would try to keep smoker temps (225ish) and if grilling, grill them indirect.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 9, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Thanks, Kayelle!
> 
> After they are rolled (loosely), I set them on some plastic wrap, roll them up in the wrap, grab the ends of the wrap and spin them across the counter to tighten them up and seal the ends. Then yes, I set them in the fridge to set up for a few hours. If I am wrapping in bacon I do that at the same time, so all I have to do is unwrap them and set them on the smoker. Cooked until 160F is reached. I'm sure you could do them in an oven on a rack, or indirect on a grill, but I would try to keep smoker temps (225ish) and if grilling, grill them indirect.



Well now I'm *really* excited to know they are smoked!!  I'll be using my handy dandy stove top smoker on the outdoor grill.  Woo Hoo, something else to make in my little smoker!!  Adding to my grocery list as we speak.
Thanks again, Pac.


----------



## Rocklobster (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice job, man! They are definitely on the list for outdoor cooking this summer.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm going to unbury the Weber, just for this.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks Rock.

Exhume that thing, PF! lol


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 9, 2011)

Every leaf, from every tree in Missoula, that fell off the trees last year is in my stairwell.  Got a match?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 9, 2011)

Those look absolutely spectacular!  I'm thinking they be as good as any sausage on the market, and most likely, better.  I love all of the ingredients you used.  I don't think I would change a thing.  And the pictures are superb.

You need to move to Sault Ste. Marie.  Really.  I'm not kidding.  Just pack up and move here.  I know this little subdivision just outside of town, where there's this guy who would help you eat up those little beauties, if you accidentally made more than you could personally use.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## pacanis (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks GW, but I'm not ready to be a Yooper 
But if I do, I'll hook up the team and give you a ring


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 10, 2011)

Pac mate my knowledge of fatties is now complete, they look absolutely spiffing


----------



## pacanis (Apr 10, 2011)

I would love to see your version of it, Bolas. Now _that_ would be spiffing.


----------



## 4meandthem (Apr 10, 2011)

Rolling and smoking fatties?.......am I on the right site?


----------



## taxlady (Apr 10, 2011)

That looks so yummy 

I think I'll start looking at smokers. Does anyone know if there is such a thing as a smoker that can be used for both cold and hot smoking?


----------



## BigAL (Apr 10, 2011)

taxlady said:


> That looks so yummy
> 
> I think I'll start looking at smokers. Does anyone know if there is such a thing as a smoker that can be used for both cold and hot smoking?


 
Any smoker with a smoke stack, add some dryer vent hose/heat duct, and another grill/box/what ever and you have cold smoke.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 10, 2011)

BigAL said:


> Any smoker with a smoke stack, add some dryer vent hose/heat duct, and another grill/box/what ever and you have cold smoke.



Thanks. Cool.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks Taxlady.
I just picked up some of the ingredients this morning for a different kind of fatty, one which will require smoking at a much lower temp. I am hoping I can get by with using just a small amount of charcoal to help me smoke at the lower temp. Maybe six pieces or so.


----------



## 70chevelle (Apr 13, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Thanks Taxlady.
> I just picked up some of the ingredients this morning for a different kind of fatty, one which will require smoking at a much lower temp. I am hoping I can get by with using just a small amount of charcoal to help me smoke at the lower temp. Maybe six pieces or so.


 
What type of smoker are you using? You should control your temps with your vents, not the amount of charcoal. What type of fatty are you cooking that needs lower temps? Sounds interesting!

Fatties are fantastic.  My favorites are french toast & syrup, and I modified a beef wellington recipe and made a fattie.  It was a big hit.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 13, 2011)

I use a WSM, chevelle. It was leaking a little smoke around the side door (which I guess is common when they start aging) my last smoke. I had the vents closed and the top vent most of the way closed and it was still running a bit hot. I need to find a hi-temp gasket regardless to fix the problem, but I will use less lit fuel, too. I need to get down to 160F.
And if it turns out, I'll tell you what kind it is.
If it doesn't, it will be kept a well guarded secret


----------



## Addie (Sep 5, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Every leaf, from every tree in Missoula, that fell off the trees last year is in my stairwell.  Got a match?



Haven't you had your fill of fires this year?


----------



## pacanis (Sep 5, 2013)

This is an old thread, Addie. I'm sure Fi has gotten rid of those leaves by now


----------



## Addie (Sep 5, 2013)

pacanis said:


> This is an old thread, Addie. I'm sure Fi has gotten rid of those leaves by now



I noticed that after the fact.


----------

